# I am thinking about Dubai!!



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Hello everyone My name is Mike from Canada (for real) I would like some honest answers please if possible. From other Canadians would be best but not a must. I work in the Powergeneration industry (Turbines) manufacturing side of things for 20 years. I am wondering what the standard of life is compared to what I have now? And how is the quality of life? How about wages I have not been able to find any info on wages, like what I might expect to be offered. I have no pending offers or anything like that I have just been thinking about a change of pace? Thanks for reading and thanks to all that reply.
Mike


----------



## mand1 (Jan 16, 2008)

Hi Mike - I'm not from Canada but live in Dubai. I'm not sure about wages for your industry but you must make sure that your housing, schooling, water and elecricity is included in your package all are extremly expensive. Rent is expected a year in advance.


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks for the reply. Other than what you mention are there any other surprises or peeves? Also I wonder if anyone else has an idea of the wage or potential wage of a Millwright, Mechanic or factory/industrial type employee?


----------



## mand1 (Jan 16, 2008)

industrial/factory workers are paid peanuts Dubai is not shiny for everyone. A factory worker could expect between £135 to £400 per month you will have to convert to $ which is pants - accomodation would be a labour camp. Hope this helps. M


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

OOOH that's no good!! Time to consider another location I guess!!


----------



## IcedElegance (Dec 17, 2007)

I think you should look for yourself Mike before you reconsider Dubai. I think you will do better here but then thats just my opinion (sorry I dont have numbers to back this statement up) All d best


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

Thanks Iced!! Although I have not gone any further than my own research about Dubai and what I have read here. I still intend on seeking offers, from what I have read some people are offered different jobs than they have applied for, maybe something along that line will pan out? Either way I will pursue something, worst case scenario I can always say no!! So is there any other things to be considered socially, financially or? Anything you learned after you got there that you wish you knew ahead of time!! Any and all info is great as you and anyone else that has done it will know this is a big step and leap of faith!!


----------



## IcedElegance (Dec 17, 2007)

You could very easily be offered a management position. Lets face it...with experience & type of passport come a lot of added benefits like a supervisory job, housing & inviting perks. I've seen that a lot since I was brought up here. Thing to ask yourself is will I stand out from the crowd here or back home in Canada? So that settles the finances. plus like any other country, you decide for yourself what kind of life you lead...you could either live in the posh side of town or save up in a decent neighbourhood. stuff like that, common sense. Socially, varies with nationalities. I've had loads of experiences. its a melting pot this place...you will find a lot of canadians and lots of other nationalities to mingle and learn of. If you are looking for something different, dubai or singapore is the place to go. Theres a lot...where does one begin LOL


----------



## Turbineguy (Jan 10, 2008)

So what is an average kind of pay rate $50us per hr kind of thing? I have read some posts and seem to remember something like $4000us per month plus rent, + +. And is it weekly, bi-weekly, monthly?


----------

